# E-bay bargainish



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

Well got one of them hydraulic scooter racks off ebay clips nicely onto my towbar so all assembled try it out pumps up lovely lifts my wife easy{tried her before my scoot}ok then jump off and i will let it down turned the little knob on what looks like a halfords jack converted to fit and suddenly of it goes trapping my index finger in the mechanism my screams was heard by my son just returning home from work and he managed to lift the rack up and free me .Maybee i should have looked a the guys hands to see if he had all of his fingers Anyone want to buy a mobile guiliotine i mean scooter rack


----------



## TJJ (Mar 2, 2010)

*SCOOTRACK*

HI.
I HAVE ONE IT IS A GREAT RACK, BUT YES YOU DO HAVE TO WATCH
IT COMING DOWN IF IT IS FULLY OPEN.


----------

